# How long does it take for Lyft to pay a cleaning fee?



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I won't go into details but over the weekend I had a pax leave what I'm guessing grease stains and dirty finger prints on the inside of my my car. I reached out to Lyft, sent the detail info and pictures and I only keep getting the canned response: Your request (0000000000) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
Does anyone actually read those emails?


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Manotas said:


> I won't go into details but over the weekend I had a pax leave what I'm guessing grease stains and dirty finger prints on the inside of my my car. I reached out to Lyft, sent the detail info and pictures and I only keep getting the canned response: Your request (0000000000) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
> Does anyone actually read those emails?


Was going to start up a new post, but your's is related. So I'm new to Lyft. Making the change over from Uber. I had my first throw up in the car this weekend. Was NOT happy at all about it. Regardless of the story or the details, the fact remained is I couldn't drive and had a mess to clean up. I took the pictures, and sent them in. The problem here is though, I couldn't find any place within the APP that would let me describe what happened and post pictures and submit all at the same time. So I had to wait till the next day and then submit online through their web page. I made sure to be as detailed as possible for what happened. Once I submitted, I was paid yesterday, 2/28/2016. The incident happened the day before on the evening of the 27th. So I was paid the same day that I submitted it. I don't know if that is the normal turn around, but it was fairly quick.

As a second question, added on from your question, is there a trip id or anything specific that we can use to identify that particular trip? I couldn't find one, and had to put in the date, time, and mileage.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Was going to start up a new post, but your's is related. So I'm new to Lyft. Making the change over from Uber. I had my first throw up in the car this weekend. Was NOT happy at all about it. Regardless of the story or the details, the fact remained is I couldn't drive and had a mess to clean up. I took the pictures, and sent them in. The problem here is though, I couldn't find any place within the APP that would let me describe what happened and post pictures and submit all at the same time. So I had to wait till the next day and then submit online through their web page. I made sure to be as detailed as possible for what happened. Once I submitted, I was paid yesterday, 2/28/2016. The incident happened the day before on the evening of the 27th. So I was paid the same day that I submitted it. I don't know if that is the normal turn around, but it was fairly quick.
> 
> As a second question, added on from your question, is there a trip id or anything specific that we can use to identify that particular trip? I couldn't find one, and had to put in the date, time, and mileage.


Thanks, I went to the website and sent a new email with all the details and referred the original claim # just in case they think I waited over 24 hrs to report it. I don't get a response later then I'm going to call the critical response number. Hope I get compensated because I had to stop driving to clean up the car


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

it normally takes a bout a week. my first lyft ride ever ended with vomit. uploaded pics thru the lyft site and sent a msg. 3 days of back and forth communicating with their support. gotta be patient as their support is not as fast as uber with getting back to you... then waited 1 more day and they said that they collected the money from the rider and the payment was in my account. i think it would have come out the next pay cycle if i didn't use the fast pass withdrawal thing that costs 50 cents.


----------

